# Hairdresser near Dublin Airport



## Thirsty (27 Jul 2011)

Can anyone recommend one?  It's just for a wash & blowdry so doesn't have to be hugely fancy.


----------



## sustanon (27 Jul 2011)

there's one in terminal two, if you're travelling...


----------



## Thirsty (27 Jul 2011)

Depends which side of Term 2 - before or after Security?


----------



## diver (27 Jul 2011)

It's past security in Terminal 2's departure lounge, so it's only suitable if you're travelling.


----------



## Thirsty (28 Jul 2011)

I am, but not from Term.2


----------



## gipimann (28 Jul 2011)

Can't you move between terminals 1 and 2 when you're airside? Thought I saw a sign for it when I was last in Terminal 2?

Edit: Found this map of Terminal 1 on DAA website

[broken link removed]

The dotted line indicates the airside/landside border, and there's an arrow to the top left of the map showing an airside route to Terminal 2.


----------



## T McGibney (28 Jul 2011)

I recently had the misfortune of travelling through terminal 2 and I found the goods/services there to be well over-priced, even in comparison with terminal 1. So I wouldn't advise anyone to shop or use services there, unless there is literally no alternative.


----------



## peteb (28 Jul 2011)

numerous hairdressers in swords village.


----------

